# Gentoo i SATA

## bacouch

No wlasnie chcialbym sie dowiedziec jak z tym wyglada sprawa, gdyz chce sobie kupic dysk SATA. Mam plytke ABIT NF7-SL na Nforce2. A i jeszcze jak wyglada sprawa Grub + klawiatura USB ?

----------

## Rumil

Ja mam Abita NF7-S i Maxtora 120 GB SATA. Na poczatku mialem male problemy, ale teraz juz jest raczej ok. Jedyna rzecza jaka sie zdarza to przy kopiowaniu duzych plikow obciazenie procka wzrasta. 

Hdparm daje wyniki na poziomie 50MB/s.

Jedyna rzecza jaka moge ci polecic to abys uzywal love-sources. Maja one w sobie patche dzieki ktorym pozbylem sie klopotow z si3112 (naszym kontrolerem sata). Jezeli jednak nie chcesz ich uzywac, to poszukaj watku "Silicon Image 3112" na forum Hardware&Laptops i tam powinny byc wlasnie te patche osobno. Nie znam zadnych zrodel ktore by je od razu mialy. 

Acha, jeszcze jedna rzecz. Ten kontroler ma klopoty z dyskami Seagate SATA. Tzn. dzialaja, ale z bardzo kiepska wydajnoscia. Nie wiem czy problem jest ze wszystkimi seagatami sata czy tylko niektorymi -> sprawdz w zrodlach love-sources.

I jeszzce jedno- jakbys bawil sie hdparmem to nie wlaczaj opcji unmask_irq bo stracilem przez to cala zawartosc dysku......

Poza tym slyszalem ze niektorzy mieli problemy z partycjami na reiserfs'ie i sata, ale ja mam takowe i oprocz tego jednego przypadku (glupie unmask_irq) to nie mam problemow.[/code]

----------

